# Feeding cows cupcakes



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

My heifer turns a year old on Monday. I am planning on giving her a cupcake for her first birthday. I googled and talked to some farmers and they said it wouldn't bother her, but I wanted to double check. Is that gonna make her sick?


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

nope. We've fed our cows sweets from the day old bread place. One cupcake is not going to hurt her, However, we did kill a cow with bloat when she ate more than she needed. 

Check out this news article

http://money.cnn.com/2012/10/10/news/economy/farmers-cows-candy-feed/


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you! Would most cows eat it? Or am I wasting my time because she won't eat it?


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Hereford_Show_Girl said:


> Thank you! Would most cows eat it? Or am I wasting my time because she won't eat it?


I bet she'll love it. Cows love sweets. The only thing that might make her hesitate would be unfamiliarity.


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Okay thank you


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

she wouldn't eat it, but we got some cute pictures! Lol


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

When do you plan on having her bred? Does she have a name?


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Planning on a year and a half to two years depending on her size. And her name is Mabel


----------



## Megan (Nov 22, 2013)

Mabel must want to keep her girlish figure.

But they are really cute photos.


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Haha thank you!


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

It was a vanilla bean cupcake  haha maybe she just isn't a vanilla girl!


----------



## ausagventures (Feb 4, 2014)

Maybe next time you can mix up some cake (not sure if thats what you call it where you are from) but basically some cattle pellets with some molasses to stick it together- I make treats like that with my horse


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey aren't you the girl with brahmas?? What do you think of them?


----------



## ausagventures (Feb 4, 2014)

They are my favourite breed ever!









www.ausagventures.com
Adventures in Australian Agriculture


----------



## RanchWife (Jan 31, 2014)

She makes them look so tame.








Cow whisperer.


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Thers a cow in these pics?


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm sorry...I see those Brahmas and think "Oh, those cows are too hot! They are starting to melt!"


----------



## Hereford_Show_Girl (Jan 15, 2014)

I am seriously In love with the breed. They are so cute!


----------

